# I was accepted to graduate school...



## when will we be new skin (Aug 18, 2009)

Now I have to move out on my own. :um

I'm absolutely terrified.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations! :boogie :boogie :boogie

It will be an adjustment, but it'll also be motivation to meet people - study groups, etc. What aan opportunity!

I wish I had time to back to school. I would like to get a graduate degree in meteorology or a similar field to go with the Computer Science degree I have.


----------



## societe anonyme (Dec 12, 2009)

when will we be new skin said:


> Now I have to move out on my own. :um
> 
> I'm absolutely terrified.


Moving out on your own will be great! Trust me.... :boogie

After about a week of imminent starvation, you'll get into the swing of things and before too long, you'll be wondering how you ever put up with living at home with the folks and revelling in your independence. (At least that was my experience when I moved out 6.5 years ago. YMMV).


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Congrats! That's super awesome! :clap


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

god - go for it. you won't regret it. no matter how things turn out, you'll never have to wonder. It's one less "I should've?" 

YOu'll learn as you go along. make the most of it, the time is now.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats! It's great!  It'll be fine!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Congratulations! 

I understand your fear totally. It's a very scary thing. You can do it, though!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Congrats! You'll have plenty of time to be terrified later. For now, do something to celebrate. :yay


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Let this victory sink in and celebrate your accomplishment! You could reward yourself with something special. Perhaps a nice meal, a cool shirt, that mp3 player you have wanted for some time etc. I dunno.






*BTW being on your own is fantastic. I got just a taste of it, about six months worth. Which is enough to whet your appetite for freedom. I don't have much school under my belt, so it doesn't make sense for me to kick off just yet.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm gonna give a different response. Many people go into Grad school to avoid their future. I wanted to go to law school because I didn't want to get a job. Studying came pretty easy to me. 

If you aren't 100% invested in the subject you are studying, don't do it. Grad school can be trying and many times you will ask yourself why you are working so hard for so little payout(both monetarily and self-satisfaction).

If on the other hand you are totally stoked about your subject, pursue it relentlessly.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

VanDamMan said:


> I'm gonna give a different response. Many people go into Grad school to avoid their future. I wanted to go to law school because I didn't want to get a job. Studying came pretty easy to me.
> 
> If you aren't 100% invested in the subject you are studying, don't do it. Grad school can be trying and many times you will ask yourself why you are working so hard for so little payout(both monetarily and self-satisfaction).
> 
> If on the other hand you are totally stoked about your subject, pursue it relentlessly.


This was exactly my experience too, actually. I went to grad school not because I had a passion for my field (English), but because I was not at all prepared to get a job in the "real world" (and I'm still not). I did manage to get my master's degree, but by the time I was in a PhD program, I was in way over my head and just couldn't fake it anymore. So yeah, going to grad school for the wrong reasons caught up to me eventually.

I can't say I regret it though, because I still don't know what a plausible alternative for me would have been. It's been more than three years now since I dropped out of my PhD program, and I've still never had a job (the teaching responsibilities I had in grad school are the extent of my work experience--nothing before, nothing since). I'm still avoiding the real world. Being in school again would be better than nothing.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Congratulations!!! I'm scared to move out in a few years too, but try to think of it as a learning experience


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm in grad school, too! Except my situation is the opposite - I was living on my own and had to move back in with my parents so that I could afford tuition. It would be so much easier to get my homework and projects done if I lived alone!


----------



## when will we be new skin (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone! And believe me, I want to move out. I am tired of this place. I just know it will take major adjusting and I know how bad I react to change.

To the other two posters - I cannot get a decent job in my field without a graduate degree, and I love what I'm studying, so it's the only option for me. Plus I got into my top choice of school.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh this is sooooo exciting!! Can I live vicariously through you??

yeah it will take MAJOR adjusting but you can do it. Post about problems and issues that come up here. I'm sure plenty of people here will help with opinions/chin ups/ positive reinforcement. 

Go. Do it!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

That's awesome and congratulations! If you don't mind my asking, what is your major?


----------



## when will we be new skin (Aug 18, 2009)

Anthropology. I'm studying primate behavior and evolution. I got accepted to this program: http://anthro.siuc.edu/biologicalanthropology.html


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Congrats! I'm hoping to go to grad school... someday. Just need to decide on a subject. I was an English major, and an advanced English degree would be useless to me unless I wanted to become a teacher. Which I don't. I'm leaning towards professional writing, but that could change.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

when will we be new skin said:


> Anthropology. I'm studying primate behavior and evolution. I got accepted to this program: http://anthro.siuc.edu/biologicalanthropology.html


Very cool!


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats. I also got a good grad school offer last week. I'm contemplating it right now and will most likely accept it (unless a good job offer comes through in which case I'd postpone it).


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Congrats... physical anthropology was one of my favorite subjects in school. What an exciting field to be in.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> I also got a good grad school offer last week. I'm contemplating it right now and will most likely accept it (unless a good job offer comes through in which case I'd postpone it).


Congrats!


----------

